# The best beginner reptile



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

Well, i would go for a Crested Gecko they have many bennefits for the beginner like stated below:


- They are very beautiful and interesting reptiles.
- They are easy to maintain.
- They are easy to handle.
- They do not eat bugs.
- They do not consume electricity.
- It's hard for bugs reptiles concepts.
- You have them in many colors (They can also change color!) This also makes it fun to grow with the species.
- It's probably one of the cheapest Reptiles maintenance.
- Good choice for both beginners and advanced, especially because of the endless opportunities to breed new morphs and the hitherto relatively unpredictable genetics.
- There is no wild-caught in this species, so no animals are removed from their natural habitat.
- Also for children is a crested gecko easy to maintain.
- They do not smell, and if you properly set the terrarium, you only need to keep the windows occasionally clean
- You do not suplements and such purchase is a power supply (powder) on the market that just dilutes with water that is sufficient.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

They do eat bugs.


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*HI*

Hi,


I translated the text, it should be they do not NEED to eat bugs.
Thanks for correcting me


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Also, whilst they do not need a basking spot/UV, it has been proven to be beneficial. So then they would be using electricity.

It would probably be an idea to mention that rather than use a blanket statement that they don't need it at all.


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*Reply*

hi, 
A Crestedgecko does not need additional UV light. Just sunlight coming true the window is enough as they are nocturnal. You can look this up at any site that has information about these animals.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

CrestedgeckoNL said:


> hi,
> A Crestedgecko does not need additional UV light. Just sunlight coming true the window is enough as they are nocturnal. You can look this up at any site that has information about these animals.


I keep nocturnal species but still like to provide a day/night cycle. I do find mine out during daylight hours too.

Saying that they don't require electricity would be dependent on the ambient temperature of the room wouldn't it? What sort of temps can cresties tolerate safely?


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

CrestedgeckoNL said:


> hi,
> A Crestedgecko does not need additional UV light. Just sunlight coming true the window is enough as they are nocturnal. You can look this up at any site that has information about these animals.


The UV light isn't there to provide a daylight cycle. It is there to provide UVB and you wont get that from sunlight through glass.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

CrestedgeckoNL said:


> hi,
> A Crestedgecko does not need additional UV light. Just sunlight coming true the window is enough as they are nocturnal. You can look this up at any site that has information about these animals.


They're crepuscular actually - most active between dawn and dusk. 
And I said UV/basking light is proven to be BENEFICIAL to them, not that they necessarily need it. And it's not there to provide a day/night cycle - it's there to provide UVB which is a fantastic thing for them to have. Perhaps you should widen your reading material and be open to other ideas.


----------

